# What Sportlines and AGX's will do to a B14



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

Before:









Afters: 









Think it's time for a new digital camera? Cell phones take better pictures than the old piece of shit I have.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Just don't hit any bumps in the road or you'll bottom out.

Seth


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Don't worry about a new camera, start saving up for some rims. Usually people get the rims first and then drop it. How's the ride quality?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

ride quality's great, unless the road quality isn't. CD skips and radar flys off the suction cups a lot. I am getting rims, ADR Visions, but after my exhaust comes. plus I am saving for a VVL.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

irontom said:


> Don't worry about a new camera, start saving up for some rims. Usually people get the rims first and then drop it. How's the ride quality?


lower first _then_ rims, otherwise you get that monster truck look.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks alot better man. good job


----------

